# Flat Packs



## orry (Sep 19, 2007)

I have alot of circuit boards with resistors and flat packs on them I saw on steve's video where he taught how to extract these flatpacks what would be the use?


----------



## scavenger (Sep 21, 2007)

I recently processed about 100 flat packs of computer mainboards as an experiment. The ones with gold tabs. I got about a quarter to half a gram of gold. Too much hassle to bother with.


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 21, 2007)

orry said:


> I have alot of circuit boards with resistors and flat packs on them I saw on steve's video where he taught how to extract these flatpacks what would be the use?





I always thought most surface mount components were pretty worthless, and have probably thrown a lot away that deserved a closer inspection. Apparently the surface mount capacitors contain palladium. I don't know if the resistors are worth anything though?

Regarding flat packs and other surface mounted chips such as these PLCC packages below, I never had much luck but would usually crack open one of each type on a board at least. I've found that generally almost any Rockwell brand chip on a modem or other communications board usually contanis some gold.

macfixer01


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 21, 2007)

Macfixer,

Here's some posts made quite some time ago about those hybrid ics:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=2970&highlight=modem#2970

I've got hundreds of them on hand and will post yield data when I get some time.

Steve


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 21, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> Macfixer,
> 
> Here's some posts made quite some time ago about those hybrid ics:
> 
> ...





Hi Steve,
Thank you for the link to that interesting thread. When I looked at my uploaded photo and in your photos also, I happened to notice the date codes. Here these chips were made in the mid 1990's and have an appreciable amount of gold considering their light weight. I bought a lot of piggybacked circuit boards on Ebay earlier this year, which turned out to be from some type of modem. Each board contains several similar Rockwell chips with gold inside.

macfixer01


----------

